# Alabama Ho Drag Racing



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Drag Racing T- Jets and xTraction-Sundays at 1:30 PM...All Car must be Stock...22' Foot Track....A-W Tree System...We will be coming up on Our 5th Year...We can always use One more....


----------

